# DIY siphon for Hang on Fry Boxes/Holders



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

If you are using a hang-on fry box/net for saving fry I saw this idea on a video a while back. Having just used my 1st hang on fry box I immediately thought of that video and made one of these myself.

Here's what you do....get a container like a large yogurt container or cottage cheese container. Make sure you have cleaned it very well (no odor of food left...no soap...etc.etc). Get some flexible airline tubing and a small section of rigid airline tubing. Punch two small holes in the lid of the container. Do not make your holes large, only big enough to squeeze the tubing through as you don't want air to leak around the tubing but you also don't want the lid to be to tight on the tubing or you will not get flow. You will figure it out. Once the holes are in, cut your tubing into two lengths and insert one length in one hole and one length in the other. Attach the rigid tubing to one of the airlines. See below



















To use your fry tank siphon...place the rigid piece of tubing into the fry box. Holding the container make sure the container is lower than the fry box. Take the tubing without the rigid piece on it (I'm holding the piece in the pic below) and suck on it to start a the siphon. Once its going it will drain into the container and you can clean the bottom of the fry box without sucking up fry...just be careful moving it around.










Hope this helps some of you with your maintenance and care of your new babies. :dancing: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I just use a turkey baster to clean my fry boxes, but this looks like something that might work for my pleco growout tank that is full of shrimp. It's impossible for me to vac that tank without sucking up lots of shrimp, especially the babies. I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

It worked. :dancing:

I still sucked up a couple of baby shrimp, but they were inside the container and were easy to scoop up and return to the tank. This was _much_ easier than trying to catch them in a 5 gallon bucket and preferable to having them go out the window or down the drain. I'll need to do a little experimenting with larger tubing for doing the tank faster, but this is a good start. Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the idea and video I saw actually came from someone who had shrimp...but I couldn't find the original post of it. I love my little gadget and it works in all my fry tanks too as well as the boxes - a great quick cleaner uper


----------

